# Cream Soap Making Group and Info



## SkinLover (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all!

I've developed a fascination with cream soaps - the fluffy variety you store in cute jars.  However, it seems to be a tightly held secret, and certainly there are few sites discussing it openly. 

There_ is_ a yahoo group for cream soap-making, which those few sites who _do_ fleetingly discuss the process usually advise one to join, but apparently one must jump through hoops and then pass through the fires of hell before being deemed worthy enough for admission into their 'inner sanctum'. Some have even been refused entry to the group because they didn't jump through hoops well enough (or so I've been told).

Hoops and hell notwithstanding, I've been attempting to join this formidable-sounding group: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/CreamSoap/ to no avail. 

A google site certificate security warning screams at one to rush back to safety (presumably at the speed of light), quite aside from the added glitch of yahoo repeatedly asking you to log into your yahoo account, after you've already repeatedly done so  :x 

So I've said all that just to ask this: is anyone else experiencing this same problem trying to join that group, or (and better still), are there any experienced cream soap makers on this forum who could or would be willing to start such a group/discussion in here about the process and avoid the ridiculously snobbish 'hoops and hell' process for others who are keenly interested in it?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm a member of the Yahoo Cream Soap Group but I'd been on it for a long time before attempting any batches. I only made my first few batches in September. I'm *not *experienced but I can try to help since I've spent hours and hours and hours reading and searching CSG's forum. It is very hard to find specific info and there has been quite a bit written that contradicts what other people has written. Have you read Catherine Failor's cream soap book?

Have you contacted Yahoo about the log-in problem?


----------



## dudeitsashley (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm hoping that this will help you. If you go on to youtube there is a channel called Soaping101 and she has a video on how to make cream soap. Here is a link to the video I hope it works!
http://youtu.be/6IHTkqP21-E


----------

